# Error Code 118-0516 (PLEASE HELP! I'VE ALREADY MISSED OUT ON BOTH SPLATOON EVENTS)



## Boidoh (May 9, 2015)

Ever since March, my Wii U started giving me the error code 118-0516. I used to have it in the past, but then I had to factory-reset my router and... well... it began to do that stupid error thing again. I looked it up, it said it had to do something with the NAT settings. I did everything they said. DMZ, Port Forwarding, and that next stupid thing. Nothing is working.

PLEASE HELP. I've already missed out on both Splatoon events so far because I wasted the hour trying to fix the error. I don't want to miss the last one going on today. Please help...


----------



## JasonBurrows (May 9, 2015)

Nintendo website has this to say on that connection error.

Error Code: 118-0516

*Situation:*
This error code typically indicates an issue communicating and matchmaking with other players.
This is often caused by network _*firewalls*_ blocking necessary network traffic.
This can be caused by your network, or the network of the person you are connecting with. If these steps do not resolve your connection issue, have your friend try them as well.


----------



## Azza (May 9, 2015)

I had that exact same error. I tried everything they said but nothing worked. Eventually we called nintendo. We had a telstra router, and then a belkin router coming off the telstra one. They said it had something to do with the routers, and that we should probably get a better one because the telstra ones barely worked for the wii u, and the belkin ones werent. He said we could also ditch the telstra one altogether and replace it with our belkin. We did that and it started working  this is probably completely unrelated with the method you will have to use unless you happen to have the same routers XD but I thought id just say how anyways


----------

